# Sentra 1.8s starting issues.



## thefox (Oct 16, 2008)

Car will turn over every time, however it sometimes takes a few turns to get it started. This usually happens when I'm at work getting ready to leave. It's usually a little colder than in the morning when I leave. Can someone help me out here??

btw it's a 2004. Just purchased it last week with 68,840 miles on it. Runs great, except for the starting issue.


----------



## avciugroar (Aug 7, 2006)

I'll be waiting for a response to this as well. I've got an 04 with 64,000 miles and have had the same issue for about a year. 

Possibly a clogged fuel filter or not enough fuel being delivered to the engine for proper starting?


----------



## kizer24 (Mar 23, 2008)

My GF's 05 does the same thing. Havent been able to get any where adjusting things myself so I will wait for an answer also. Did take it to the dealer and they said nothing is wrong.


----------



## RockNissan (Oct 17, 2008)

I work at a nissan dealership and I've seen this before. There is actually a TSB on this (if you're getting a hard start/long cranking). The fuel pump on the sentras are weak and doesnt supply enough fuel pressure so replacing the fuel pump motor with the updated one will fix the problem.


----------



## lasvegaslvr (Oct 11, 2008)

RockNissan said:


> I work at a nissan dealership and I've seen this before. There is actually a TSB on this (if you're getting a hard start/long cranking). The fuel pump on the sentras are weak and doesnt supply enough fuel pressure so replacing the fuel pump motor with the updated one will fix the problem.


Hi RockNissan......I own a 2006 Sentra Special Edition and had the very same problems as the others here with the hard starts. They replaced my fuel pump. I've asked a lot of people and everyone tells me this should not be happening to a car that is only 2 yrs old. What is your thoughts on that? I have a question to ask anyone on here who has a picture of the automatic shifter which illuminates orange on the 2006 Nissan Sentra S. I am being told that the only replacement part is the one that is clear and not orange. I was told to get a pic showing the orange glow so the dealer can send it to the engineers at Nissan? Much thanks......L :newbie:


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

^^^Your shifter lights aren't on, is that your complaint?
If that's the case, it's only a regular clear 194 bulb. These bulbs usually go out on the Sentras like yours.


----------



## lasvegaslvr (Oct 11, 2008)

metro273 said:


> ^^^Your shifter lights aren't on, is that your complaint?
> If that's the case, it's only a regular clear 194 bulb. These bulbs usually go out on the Sentras like yours.


I'm sorry. What I mean is the dealer replaced my indicator assembly because they scratched it last time I had it in there.The part# was 96940-4Z000. It does not look orange anymore and I have been complaining about getting it back to the right one. They have contacted Nissan directly and they tell me that there is no other part#. That's it. So I know what you were saying about the bulb because it was out once before and that's all they did was replace the bulb. This time it's different because the assembly needed replaced and that is the only one they carry. The service manager wants a pic to prove that I am not lying. It's very frustrating but I won't get into all that. Thanks for the help. L


----------



## kknapp16 (Jan 3, 2009)

RockNissan said:


> I work at a nissan dealership and I've seen this before. There is actually a TSB on this (if you're getting a hard start/long cranking). The fuel pump on the sentras are weak and doesnt supply enough fuel pressure so replacing the fuel pump motor with the updated one will fix the problem.


Hi Rock Nissan...
Have you know the faulty fuel pump to cause the service engine light to go on for multiple cylindar failures. Once started and running. my sentra runs fine, but I haven't had a confident diagnosis of what is causing the service light code.


----------



## ka24et 4x4 (Jan 4, 2009)

lasvagaslvr have you tried ebay????? if its an si i dont think the dealership is going to give you one because of the price they have to pay or somthing like that i had a buddy that had the similer problem but his was a honda and he had to go through ebay cuz the company wasnt going to pay all the money for the new one stupid if you ask me but its worth a shot


----------



## lasvegaslvr (Oct 11, 2008)

*2006 Sentra Special Edition*

ka24et.....thanks for the advice but I traded the Nissan in for a Toyota. I was sick and tired of the way the dealership was treating me. Now it's not my problem anymore. :woowoo: Thanks again!!!! L


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

Have you tried turning the key to the "on" position and letting the pump pressurize the system before starting it ??? if so, did it help any??
I do that on both my vehicles... habit I guess


----------



## FVT (Oct 24, 2006)

sometimes if you press the gas while cranking, it will fire it up. Happened to my 2006 1.8S Special Edition. However, it has only happened once after not driving it for a while so it is not a chronic problem.


----------



## tk2222 (Jul 18, 2008)

i get the same problem with my 06 ser. i've replaced the fuel pump and it has gotten a little better but it still acts up at startup. what is up with that?


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

Guys, this is a kinda old thread. The OT was back in october.


----------



## TONYxGUNN (Mar 11, 2009)

*Fuel Pump*

Its the Fuel Pump. Turn the key, let it prime, then crank. Not an issue at all any more. =)


----------



## tk2222 (Jul 18, 2008)

180SX-X said:


> Guys, this is a kinda old thread. The OT was back in october.


why does a lot of peeps say this an old thread? who cares if it an old thread...we juss wanna know why its doing this problem.


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

Ok then. Well, guess I should be glad that they search rather than ask again.
According to Nissan, the fuel pumps are very weak, a fault of their own. You can have it replaced, but the likeliness of it happening again is there. The best way is to do like the one person posted. Turn the key to right before you start it, let the ringer thing chime at least 3 times to give the fuel pump enough time to prime, and ten start it. It's a little annoying at first, but once you start doing it and keep doing it, it becomes natural.


----------

